# How to put music on youtube



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I want to share some pieces that I have with you guys but I can't find them on youtube. I figured I would just put them on youtube myself but I don't know how.

Could someone on here that is more technology savvy help me out?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you have Windows? If so, I can talk you through how to do it with Windows Movie Maker (likely bundled with your computer).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Do you have Windows? If so, I can talk you through how to do it with Windows Movie Maker (likely bundled with your computer).


Oh, no  now I wish I did have windows. But I have a Mac.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Oh, no  now I wish I did have windows. But I have a Mac.


Ah, damn. You'll have to find someone else as evil as you to help then.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Edited, Never mind, I don't know.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Possibly the best help for this can come from YouTube itself. That screen indicates files being uploaded from a Mac requires them to be "MOV" format, whereas for Windows users the format is "WMV".

Kh


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh ok...so is there a way to change the files on my Itunes to MOV format?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

One way of uploading audio onto youtube is by creating a still 720p video of equal length to that of the audio track, and muxing them together in a supported container such as MKV, MP4, etc. since youtube allows the highest audio bitrate for HD videos only.

As of may 2011, the audio for 1080p and 720p videos is coded at around 152kbps, 480p and 360p at 128kbps, 240p at 60kbps. So it is now less critical to upload in HD in order to retain an acceptable bitrate, since 128kbps is often sufficient.

(Before march 2011, audio of 1080p and 720p videos was coded at 128kbps, 480p and 360p at 96kbps, 240p at 60kbps)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh ok...so is there a way to change the files on my Itunes to MOV format?


can't you use imovie?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You could borrow a real computer and use Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yay! Figured out how to do it. thanks guys!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> Yay! Figured out how to do it. thanks guys!


Well, you're part way there.  That video is listed as private, so none of us here can watch it. Though perhaps you just wanted to taunt us!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh no...>.< I didn't mean to make it private.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Fixed! although that isn't one of the videos I wanted to show everyone, it's just a test run because it was the shortest piece I have.


----------

